

Business Schools: Irrelevant No More? - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/content/dec2009/bs20091231_582456.htm

======
manbearpig
You go to business school because you need that MBA for your job or to switch
jobs. It is not about learning. It is about networking (and partying) for two
years.

If you want to be an entrepreneur, sitting in a lecture about entrepreneurship
does nothing towards achieving your goal. The problem with business school and
business theory is precisely what this guy thinks is a virtue: addressing the
"why". In real business, and especially entrepreneurship, figuring out the
answer to the why is the easy part (although consulting firms would have you
believe otherwise until they collect their fees and leave behind a book of
trite observations and obvious suggestions). Executing on that why is what
matters. Execution is everything in business, and especially in
entrepreneurship.

